# Member of one church, Bible study of another



## chuckd (Sep 18, 2017)

My wife and I recently moved and have been attending several area churches. We have decided to attend one, but some members of another we visited have invited us to a Bible study that we feel would be really beneficial to us. Is there a problem to doing both?


----------



## Edward (Sep 18, 2017)

If you were a member at one, I'd suggest that you visit with your elders, rather than us, on the issue. Since you are still at the visiting/attending stage, I don't see any issue. Just apply some discernment to what you hear.


----------



## Post Tenebras (Sep 21, 2017)

I'm not aware of any Biblical restriction against studying the scriptures with believers outside of one's home church. 

If it is prohibited then I am in trouble because I participate in an online, telestudy Bible group.


----------



## Gforce9 (Sep 21, 2017)

Post Tenebras said:


> I'm not aware of any Biblical restriction against studying the scriptures with believers outside of one's home church.
> 
> If it is prohibited then I am in trouble because I participate in an online, telestudy Bible group.



It would always be wise to inform your session (pastor/elders) of such an endeavor. They have charge over you and, if they take their responsibilities serious, want to be sure you are taken care of and not Into trouble. It is good and right to submit to those whom God has given for you.....


----------



## Dachaser (Sep 21, 2017)

Gforce9 said:


> It would always be wise to inform your session (pastor/elders) of such an endeavor. They have charge over you and, if they take their responsibilities serious, want to be sure you are taken care of and not Into trouble. It is good and right to submit to those whom God has given for you.....


Yes, as they should be consulted to see about what is being taught in the other group.


----------



## Post Tenebras (Sep 21, 2017)

Thank you. I'll discuss it with my Pastor the next time I get to speak with him privately. A few years ago, I attended an LCMS Bible/book study group and my Pastor did not object. My current virtual group is much more hardcore Reformed, but I never cleared it with my Pastor (or even thought to do so). 

My home church has "community groups" that I and my wife have never clicked with; when they do "study" the Bible, it is very cursory and geared to new/baby Christians. We were never fed any "meat" when we participated in the community group--in fact, there was resistance when I wanted to delve deeper into scripture because doing so interfered with the primary purpose of the group (i.e. building relationships).


----------

